# 67 lemans 2bbl electirc choke?



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a 67 lemans with a 326 and a 2bbl rochester and i want to know if anybody has put an electric choke conversion if this exists. I have a manual pull choke from in the car and i hate it. Any help would be nice thanks all


----------



## Hammer (Aug 12, 2007)

*thermo couple*

or whatever it was called is what is should have but i'm guessing as to what that exact motor came with,,i doubt GM delivered it with the manual choke???,,the thermo controlled choke is that `tin box' that sits on the heat riser area next to the carb with a spring in it and a rod going up to the carb,,i'm certain if you find the right carb you can change to an electric as they certainly must have produced them but you may have to change the main carb body=???i have some sprinkled thru the cans boxes bins and buckets,take a good look at the carb and distinguish if it's stock or been modified if i can find one of those `thingies' i'll send it to you for free or call NAPA and ask what the carb had (might be dirt cheap replacement!)and of course look on the manifold for a rectangular `hole' with one screw hole,they always worked fine for me wether it was a 2-4 or 6 barrel setup


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

it used to have the box on the heat riser with a spring in it but it was old and the spring broke inside it and the choke no longer worked so i went to autozone and got a manual choke lever to fix the problem for now so i can drive it. I know there is an electirc choke conversion kit for the holly 2bbl but i am not sure if i can modift my rochester for that to work??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On my 66 I restored the carter AFB choke to original and was able to find the stove and manifold tubing through after market suppliers. Check with a carburetor repair shop for the thermostatic coil and housing replacement.

According to my service manual your Rochester 2GC part number should be 7027062 for an automatic, if your car is a California A.I.R. vehicle the part number will be 7037062.

I have seen several carburetor reman guys on ebay.

Good luck,


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Divorced choke carbs cannot be converted to electric. Hot air choke carb can take the electric insert.

Why don't you just replace the divorced choke coil and repair it correctly...? All the restoration parts houses sell the coils.


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

i needed an quick fix because i couldn't find that spring box that bolts to the manifold. If you have a place i can get it from that would help out a lot


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try these guys;

www.opgi.com 1-800-243-8355, 
www.amesperf.com 1-800-421-2637,
www.performanceyears.com 1-800-542-part
Carburetor Specialist 1-770-944-3511


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

if i get this: http://store.summitracing.com/partd...839063+4294908147+4294925084+115&autoview=sku
would that be a direct bolt in and go deal to fix my that stupid choke stat that will break again?


----------

